# Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald Music Restoration Project



## speedyartoria (Jan 16, 2018)

Thought I'd post this here since people seem to like Nintendo and Pokemon.

I recently got an SC-88 Pro, and aside from using it to make some music, I thought I'd have a bit of fun with it: using MIDIs that were ripped from the game with GBA Mus Riper, I was able to modify them to playback correctly on the SC-88 Pro (which the music was originally made on), resulting in what I guess is best described as "HD" versions of the soundtrack. This means that, instead of 8-bit at whatever sampling rate the GBA uses, these instruments are in 32khz 18-bit, with the FLACs exported at 16-bit 44khz.

This results in much cleaner music that sounds better than it did on the GBA, and even better than playing the ripped MIDIs back with their appropriate SF2 since _none_ of the instruments are compressed.

Here's a list of the current available tracks and notes:

Littleroot Town - Due to a lack of a proper square wave sound on the 88 Pro, I used P5 Square with some resonance and cutoff filters to try and make it as "pure" as possible. The same goes for every subsequent track.

Verdanturf Town - SequenceSaw2 used in place of square waves here.

Oceanic Museum

Gold & Silver Saffron City

Wild Pokemon Battle

Trainer Battle

Route 113

Route 110 - The infamous Hoenn Trumpets are actually French Horns. _*MIND BLOWN*_

There's a lot more to come, and I hope to get the whole soundtrack done at some point


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 16, 2018)

speedyartoria said:


> Thought I'd post this here since people seem to like Nintendo and Pokemon.
> 
> I recently got an SC-88 Pro, and aside from using it to make some music, I thought I'd have a bit of fun with it: using MIDIs that were ripped from the game with GBA Mus Riper, I was able to modify them to playback correctly on the SC-88 Pro (which the music was originally made on), resulting in what I guess is best described as "HD" versions of the soundtrack. This means that, instead of 8-bit at whatever sampling rate the GBA uses, these instruments are in 32khz 18-bit, with the FLACs exported at 16-bit 44khz.
> 
> ...


Ooh!
Do other games!
Like Phoenix Wright!


----------



## speedyartoria (Jan 16, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Ooh!
> Do other games!
> Like Phoenix Wright!


I'll try but I can't promise you I can actually do that game. I can only record games that exclusively use the SC-88 Pro for their music.


----------



## speedyartoria (Jan 19, 2018)

Added some more tracks. I have all of the MIDIs sorted, so right now I'm working on editing them so I can upload the whole soundtrack.


----------

